# FS :3 adult Altum angelfish



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shutting down my 8 footer tank
3 big altum angel -$sold
3 clown loaches $sold
1 blue phantom pleco sold
2 L201 (as far as Iknow) $Sold
I need to sell the altum first before the other fish as I don't want to stress them catching the other fish
After selling the lives stock next will be the mazanitas and drift wood then tank


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

my all time favorite fish. still miss the 12 altums I sold years ago. good luck on the sale


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent.....


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes Kevin, you're the one who inspired me to get this beauties..


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill post pictures of all the fish later, PM relied


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

you have done a great job to raise them to this size. how come only have 3 in a 8 footer tanks? it gotta be 300 plus gallons. a full shot of the tank?


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

interested in the big wood stump. please pm me the cost.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hard to get the pleco out from the hiding,photo of L201 in the cave is in post#1


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are beautiful angels.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are from you, loonies size when I grabbed from you


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

How old and how big are the Altums


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are about 2 1/2 to 3 yrs. 2 males are roughly 5.5 in body size and the female is just above 5 inches, they been showing picking the corner and showing breeding behaviour and maybe with proper water parameters


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Very impressive specimens!


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will consider offer on the Altums


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish. If I had more room. I would grab them in a heart beat Good luck with the sale.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Altum pending..


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Photos of the stump


----------



## Ray09 (Jan 28, 2017)

pieces71 said:


> Photos of the stump
> View attachment 166098
> 
> View attachment 166106


How much is the stump?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

hard to tell where's the stump though, it looks could be 18" tall and vertical, the rest are branches?


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

deleted.........


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here the photos of the stump $35 and
long driftwood $20 or $50 for both

View attachment 166274

View attachment 166282

View attachment 166290

View attachment 166298

View attachment 166306


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the blue phantom and l201! Very nice fish!
Cheers 
junior


----------



## Ray09 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi I sent you a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Junior D said:


> Thanks for the blue phantom and l201! Very nice fish!
> Cheers
> junior


All the time, enjoy the plecos


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

All are gone except for the tank, will make a new thread for it soon (still having second thought of selling )&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

deleted
deleted
deleted


----------

